# Mahoning river right off 62.



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

I know this no secret that the wallets run in this creek now. I'm thinking about giving it a shot this week gotta figure with the rain we got made it come up. And thinking there will be fish in there what about everyone else?


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Ya the moho is pumping ,I have been fishing down river and have caught a couple pike and carp no walleyes yet


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

was high yesterday, but want to try this weekend.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Went to hit balls at the Golf Dome in Girard on Wednesday. Squaw Creek, where it flows under Rt. 422 by the old Ohio Leather works, is normally a trickle. That day it was just booming down the channel! Looked like a heck of a ride in a kayak or rubber raft. It was also the color of coffee w/cream!

No doubt the higher flows will get the 'eyes moving up, but the water needs to drop a little and clear for it to be fishable.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm going down tmr i will try to give everyone an update if you will do the same!!


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks guys let me know how you did Mike


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

luv fishing said:


> Thanks guys let me know how you did Mike


Well we fished 3 hours today ,water clarity was slightly stained water level was perfect but dropping but we caught 7 pike and one carp no eyes we think water temp was slightly to cold.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Well we fished 3 hours today ,water clarity was slightly stained water level was perfect but dropping but we caught 7 pike and one carp no eyes we think water temp was slightly to cold.


Not a very good pic.but it was my biggest one 27"


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That sounds about right if the pike were that active. They like water temps a little colder than the 'eyes do. Sounds like fun though! 

I also checked the map and am guessing that you're talking about the Mahoning in the Alliance area. Not as big a drainage there, and should drop, clear, and warm more quickly than where I am (Y'town area). 

It all depends on temps and rainfall, but it shouldn't be very long. I had an old timer tell me years ago that if the lakes are too cold to fish well, go fish the rivers!


----------



## Aaron10 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Not a very good pic.but it was my biggest one 27"


Mike may I ask what you were using?


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Aaron10 said:


> Mike may I ask what you were using?


Jig head and twister


----------



## Aaron10 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Jig head and twister


I was jigging up at west branch in the spillway and sadly didn't get anything, I did however get a 3lb bass on a mini


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

does anyone ever catch any fish below the spillway at deer creek cause from my knowalage it flows right into berlin ive never really fished beyond the 225 bridge ive fished creek running into it for white bass but do u guys catch many northerns there all the way to the lake ?


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

Where do you park to go to the mahoning river in alliance area


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

bow fisher said:


> Where do you park to go to the mahoning river in alliance area


If you get off 62 onto 225 turn left there's parking down on the left after you go over the river.or if you Turn right take the first left until you go over river and there's a nice parking lot on the left. Ps if you get there and there's a lot of vehicles you mite of missed the run lol


----------



## Aaron10 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mike Hatfield said:


> If you get off 62 onto 225 turn left there's parking down on the left after you go over the river.or if you Turn right take the first left until you go over river and there's a nice parking lot on the left. Ps if you get there and there's a lot of vehicles you mite of missed the run lol


Do you think they'll run this weekend or next?


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Aaron10 said:


> Do you think they'll run this weekend or next?


I don't think this weekend but maybe the following it's going to be awfully warm next week, we need more rain.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I drove up that way today & seen 1 guy fishing the river .& 4 other guys fishing around berlin also. You know what they say "the early bird gets the worm ". So right after I seen them fishing I got my license .


----------



## rayz of light (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone having any luck in the Mahoning or the causeway yet??


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Mahoning is a no go it's a little creek need a lot of rain now


----------



## wallii21 (Jan 23, 2013)

Saw 2 walleye yesterday. River low but there still coming through. Will see what I can get into this weekend.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

River still loooowwww, 3 rollers between gaskill and 225. Out between 5-7ish yesterday. Saw a raccoon sleeping in the middle of the path as soon as you start walking at gaskill by bridge. Thought it was a cat at first and tried stepping on branches and leaves to get it to move off path, but just laid there. The closer I got, the less noise I made because wasn't sure if was a cat anymore... Figured just in case I'd go around, really am not trying to be attacked by a raccoon if I were to scare it, so went around, came back, took a peak and sure enough. Just thought it was an awkward place for him to be resting.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

might have been sick,never seen a **** do that.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea that is odd ,might of been rolled by a car or something . Its best to let it be & let mother nature take care of it. Or if you call me there would be a charge to pick it up. Thats why I like to give the animal a chance first. That is if it isn"t bothering anyone.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

He was breathing pretty fine when I came up to him at least from seeing his back (lungs) moving. When I was on my way out for the day, he was gone. Didn't see anything such as cuts, blood, etc... Wasn't wet from a swim. He probably got into the trash can there and had too much fast food. IDK, I got nothin. LOL. Definitely strange though.


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

So you mean to tell me you can't use a lure with treble hooks in the mahoning river. I fish that and did not know that. Also you can't use any treble hooks if fishing it were it runs into west branch


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bow fisher said:


> So you mean to tell me you can't use a lure with treble hooks in the mahoning river. I fish that and did not know that. Also you can't use any treble hooks if fishing it were it runs into west branch


I think this only applies to the portion of the river between Berlin and Milton.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> I think this only applies to the portion of the river between Berlin and Milton.


That is correct only between where berlin meets milton. But just below milton there's not I stood right next to a game warden while I was throwing a rapala meanwhile guys on the wall were jerking vibes


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

Alright thanks guys.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Basically the same rules that apply for the maumee apply for the mahoning in that section. Single Hook with a gap no larger than 1/2" point to shank, sunrise to sunset, all snags must be released. Off 62 your good to throw whatever you want.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Off 62, what are the hours? Sunrise to sunset? Folks stay right on that river, directly off 62 all night.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No restrictions in that area of the river at night . Look up sight specific regulations in the dnr regulation book and all the info u need to know about regulations in in that section.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought there was a sign at gaskill (parking lot) that said dawn til dusk... I could be mistaken.


----------

